# latest project



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a few pics of the H that I picked up this week-end. I picked it up from one of my wife's brothers. That's him in the pictures. We had to move the wheels in and separate the loader arms from the frame to get it balanced on the trailer.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=3421877&uid=1221583&members=1


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of work will it take to get her purring?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Argee - she already purrs like a kitten. There are some minor mechanicals like brakes and either tapping out the manifold for a new exhaust pipe or replacing the manifold. I'll rebuild the carb and re-wire her (doesn't charge right now). It'll need new rear rims, other than that, it's all cosmetic stuff. Some new seals for minor leaks. I'm going to just use (play with) it till nice weather to see if anything else crops up. When she gets all pretty, we'll buy her some new shoes.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *Argee - she already purrs like a kitten. There are some minor mechanicals like brakes and either tapping out the manifold for a new exhaust pipe or replacing the manifold. I'll rebuild the carb and re-wire her (doesn't charge right now). It'll need new rear rims, other than that, it's all cosmetic stuff. Some new seals for minor leaks. I'm going to just use (play with) it till nice weather to see if anything else crops up. When she gets all pretty, we'll buy her some new shoes. *


Looking forward to seeing her when she's all gussied up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I was gonna say that the old girl looks like she is in pretty good shape as is. :thumbsup:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I enjoyed the pictures Bigdog!

Thanks, :clap: 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

She looks real nice already. 

The pic's kinda remind me of the day we sold my Dad's C. Hated to see it go, but we realy did not have any need for it then.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks nice got you a good tractor. That FEL looks a little flemsy tho.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Bigdog, looks like you can't walk by any ting red now!!:lmao: That's a good looking tractor, makes a nice project! Enjoy!!:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks like a really nice tractor there! Now that we are selling the Ford 6600, we have room in the workshop and my neighbor has a couple more "restorable" tractors coming down the pike in the next couple weeks...It should be really interesting!  I will keep everyone posted!

Bigdog, keep us posted on this one and good selection!
Andy


----------

